# For you serious mudders...



## Injected

Height 27.5" 

Weight 30lbs 

$150 each

They are a tractor tire with sizing for ATV's and SxS's

600-12 6 30 $150.00 27.5 inches
650-16 6 48 $230.00 $20.00 29.9 INCHES
750-16 8 61 $275.00 $20.00 31.9 INCHES
8.3-20 8 68 $300.00 $30.00 37.4 INCHES
9.5-20 8 92 $375.00 $30.00 37.6 INCHES
8.3-24 8 79 $335.00 $30.00 41.43 INCHES
9.5-24 8 110 $430.00 $30.00 43.7 INCHES
12.4-24 8 154 $580.00 $35.00 46.9 INCHES
11.2-24 8 147 $555.00 $35.00 47.4 INCHES
14.9-24 10 176 $665.00 $35.00 49.0 INCHES
11-28 8 176 $650.00 $45.00 51.8 INCHES
12.4-28 10 176 $660.00 $45.00 51.8 INCHES
19.5-24 10 269 $1,300.00 $80.00 53.0 inches
13.6-28 10 185 $690.00 $45.00 53.0 INCHES
11-32 10 189 $795.00 $50.00 57.0 inches
18.4-30 10 308 $1,200.00 $55.00 61.0 inches
23.1-26 10 493 $1,750.00 $80.00 61.4 inches
28l-26 10 502 $2,000.00 $80.00 64.7 inches
16.9-34 10 321 $1,150.00 $55.00 65.7 INCHES 
13.6-38 10 304 $1,070.00 $55.00 67.3 INCHES
18.4-34 10 324 $1,265.00 $65.00 70.0 inches
18.4-38 10 363 $1,450.00 $75.00 74.0 inches


The company is out of Florida

Superior Traction LLC


----------



## NMKawierider

Wow...what are they?


----------



## bruteman92

Is that some sort of rice field tire?? But hella cool tho


----------



## Waddaman

I bet you'd dig to china in no time with those, lol. For hard bottom mud they would be really good.


----------



## Injected

I wasnt sure if I could post the manufacturer


----------



## Onethej

Anything bigger than that in same tread? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedman

they'd look good under my brute for sure lol


----------



## Ole Nasty

Rice tires for tractors. No sidewall grip thats for sure.


----------



## NMKawierider

Injected said:


> I wasnt sure if I could post the manufacturer


Sure...just not a link to their website.


----------



## Injected

I edited the first post with sizes and cost and I added the compay name


----------



## walker

look like some ruff riding mofo's to me. and yep i bet they dig


----------



## Onethej

Sucks the 29 isn't in a 12" rim or I would order some. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Looks like more cons than pros to me. Lol


----------



## JPs300

Gonna take a lot of wheel speed to clear them with the tread being that straight across the tire. 

Some of the 30"ish tires might be fun on the hondUH though, have really been contemplating some cut interforces for it.


----------



## gav09

looks like they'd ride rough


----------



## greenkitty7

ah rice and canes... gotta love em. i had a set of 52s on an old dodge of mine one time.


----------



## Mudforce

Up here in Canada they use tires like that for cutting drainage in fields for better water run off.


----------



## bruteguy750

They look like a pretty smooth ride. Lol. I'm sure they hook up like crazy.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

They use these on trucks with the tractor tires here. Guy we know down here called the mud slinger has some and his 1800 hp motor slings them so good. He glides on water. Pretty bad ***. Also, they dig dig dig


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## backwoodsboy70

**** be diggin to china for real !!!


----------



## RYAN.

*Can't find the old post on the ag tire im looking for*

But here's a pic of it beside a outlaw... looks like a bad a** tire










2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit 
L.A Boyz
"you know your a cat owner when you can seriously ask if you can fit 34s with a 2" lift"


----------



## Polaris425

it was in this one, about the 5th post down the page.........


----------



## RYAN.

Polaris425 said:


> it was in this one, about the 5th post down the page.........


Im on tapatalk its not so great for searches thanks for moving it p

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit 
L.A Boyz
"you know your a cat owner when you can seriously ask if you can fit 34s with a 2" lift"


----------



## wideawakejake

where can you get wheels for those ? for a 30" tire. for brute.


----------

